# TeVii S420 DVB-S card

## flesh1911

I wonder if this satellite card is supported. It has Conexant cx23881-39 decoder chip and a Sharp CAN tuner. The support site is http://tevii.com/

The image is http://www.tevii.ru/images/product_s420_01.jpg

----------

## flesh1911

Here is what I've got using the v4l-dvb-hg ebuild drivers:

```
cx88[0]: Your board isn't known (yet) to the driver.  You can

cx88[0]: try to pick one of the existing card configs via

cx88[0]: card=<n> insmod option.  Updating to the latest

cx88[0]: version might help as well.

cx88[0]: Here is a list of valid choices for the card=<n> insmod option:

cx88[0]:    card=0 -> UNKNOWN/GENERIC

cx88[0]:    card=1 -> Hauppauge WinTV 34xxx models

cx88[0]:    card=2 -> GDI Black Gold

cx88[0]:    card=3 -> PixelView

cx88[0]:    card=4 -> ATI TV Wonder Pro

cx88[0]:    card=5 -> Leadtek Winfast 2000XP Expert

cx88[0]:    card=6 -> AverTV Studio 303 (M126)

cx88[0]:    card=7 -> MSI TV-@nywhere Master

cx88[0]:    card=8 -> Leadtek Winfast DV2000

cx88[0]:    card=9 -> Leadtek PVR 2000

cx88[0]:    card=10 -> IODATA GV-VCP3/PCI

cx88[0]:    card=11 -> Prolink PlayTV PVR

cx88[0]:    card=12 -> ASUS PVR-416

cx88[0]:    card=13 -> MSI TV-@nywhere

cx88[0]:    card=14 -> KWorld/VStream XPert DVB-T

cx88[0]:    card=15 -> DViCO FusionHDTV DVB-T1

cx88[0]:    card=16 -> KWorld LTV883RF

cx88[0]:    card=17 -> DViCO FusionHDTV 3 Gold-Q

cx88[0]:    card=18 -> Hauppauge Nova-T DVB-T

cx88[0]:    card=19 -> Conexant DVB-T reference design

cx88[0]:    card=20 -> Provideo PV259

cx88[0]:    card=21 -> DViCO FusionHDTV DVB-T Plus

cx88[0]:    card=22 -> pcHDTV HD3000 HDTV

cx88[0]:    card=23 -> digitalnow DNTV Live! DVB-T

cx88[0]:    card=24 -> Hauppauge WinTV 28xxx (Roslyn) models

cx88[0]:    card=25 -> Digital-Logic MICROSPACE Entertainment Center (MEC)

cx88[0]:    card=26 -> IODATA GV/BCTV7E

cx88[0]:    card=27 -> PixelView PlayTV Ultra Pro (Stereo)

cx88[0]:    card=28 -> DViCO FusionHDTV 3 Gold-T

cx88[0]:    card=29 -> ADS Tech Instant TV DVB-T PCI

cx88[0]:    card=30 -> TerraTec Cinergy 1400 DVB-T

cx88[0]:    card=31 -> DViCO FusionHDTV 5 Gold

cx88[0]:    card=32 -> AverMedia UltraTV Media Center PCI 550

cx88[0]:    card=33 -> Kworld V-Stream Xpert DVD

cx88[0]:    card=34 -> ATI HDTV Wonder

cx88[0]:    card=35 -> WinFast DTV1000-T

cx88[0]:    card=36 -> AVerTV 303 (M126)

cx88[0]:    card=37 -> Hauppauge Nova-S-Plus DVB-S

cx88[0]:    card=38 -> Hauppauge Nova-SE2 DVB-S

cx88[0]:    card=39 -> KWorld DVB-S 100

cx88[0]:    card=40 -> Hauppauge WinTV-HVR1100 DVB-T/Hybrid

cx88[0]:    card=41 -> Hauppauge WinTV-HVR1100 DVB-T/Hybrid (Low Profile)

cx88[0]:    card=42 -> digitalnow DNTV Live! DVB-T Pro

cx88[0]:    card=43 -> KWorld/VStream XPert DVB-T with cx22702

cx88[0]:    card=44 -> DViCO FusionHDTV DVB-T Dual Digital

cx88[0]:    card=45 -> KWorld HardwareMpegTV XPert

cx88[0]:    card=46 -> DViCO FusionHDTV DVB-T Hybrid

cx88[0]:    card=47 -> pcHDTV HD5500 HDTV

cx88[0]:    card=48 -> Kworld MCE 200 Deluxe

cx88[0]:    card=49 -> PixelView PlayTV P7000

cx88[0]:    card=50 -> NPG Tech Real TV FM Top 10

cx88[0]:    card=51 -> WinFast DTV2000 H

cx88[0]:    card=52 -> Geniatech DVB-S

cx88[0]:    card=53 -> Hauppauge WinTV-HVR3000 TriMode Analog/DVB-S/DVB-T

cx88[0]:    card=54 -> Norwood Micro TV Tuner

cx88[0]:    card=55 -> Shenzhen Tungsten Ages Tech TE-DTV-250 / Swann OEM

cx88[0]:    card=56 -> Hauppauge WinTV-HVR1300 DVB-T/Hybrid MPEG Encoder

cx88[0]:    card=57 -> ADS Tech Instant Video PCI

cx88[0]:    card=58 -> Pinnacle Hybrid PCTV

cx88[0]:    card=59 -> Winfast TV2000 XP Global

cx88[0]:    card=60 -> PowerColor Real Angel 330

cx88[0]:    card=61 -> Geniatech X8000-MT DVBT

cx88[0]:    card=62 -> Pixelview PlayTV MPEG

CORE cx88[0]: subsystem: d420:9022, board: UNKNOWN/GENERIC [card=0,autodetected]

TV tuner -1 at 0x1fe, Radio tuner -1 at 0x1fe

cx88[0]/2: cx2388x 8802 Driver Manager

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC5] enabled at IRQ 16

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:01:00.0[A] -> Link [APC5] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 22

NVRM: loading NVIDIA UNIX x86 Kernel Module  169.12  Thu Feb 14 17:53:07 PST 2008

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC1] enabled at IRQ 16

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:02:08.0[A] -> Link [APC1] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 22

cx88[0]: Your board isn't known (yet) to the driver.  You can

cx88[0]: try to pick one of the existing card configs via

cx88[0]: card=<n> insmod option.  Updating to the latest

cx88[0]: version might help as well.

cx88[0]: Here is a list of valid choices for the card=<n> insmod option:

cx88[0]:    card=0 -> UNKNOWN/GENERIC

cx88[0]:    card=1 -> Hauppauge WinTV 34xxx models

cx88[0]:    card=2 -> GDI Black Gold

cx88[0]:    card=3 -> PixelView

cx88[0]:    card=4 -> ATI TV Wonder Pro

cx88[0]:    card=5 -> Leadtek Winfast 2000XP Expert

cx88[0]:    card=6 -> AverTV Studio 303 (M126)

cx88[0]:    card=7 -> MSI TV-@nywhere Master

cx88[0]:    card=8 -> Leadtek Winfast DV2000

cx88[0]:    card=9 -> Leadtek PVR 2000

cx88[0]:    card=10 -> IODATA GV-VCP3/PCI

cx88[0]:    card=11 -> Prolink PlayTV PVR

cx88[0]:    card=12 -> ASUS PVR-416

cx88[0]:    card=13 -> MSI TV-@nywhere

cx88[0]:    card=14 -> KWorld/VStream XPert DVB-T

cx88[0]:    card=15 -> DViCO FusionHDTV DVB-T1

cx88[0]:    card=16 -> KWorld LTV883RF

cx88[0]:    card=17 -> DViCO FusionHDTV 3 Gold-Q

cx88[0]:    card=18 -> Hauppauge Nova-T DVB-T

cx88[0]:    card=19 -> Conexant DVB-T reference design

cx88[0]:    card=20 -> Provideo PV259

cx88[0]:    card=21 -> DViCO FusionHDTV DVB-T Plus

cx88[0]:    card=22 -> pcHDTV HD3000 HDTV

cx88[0]:    card=23 -> digitalnow DNTV Live! DVB-T

cx88[0]:    card=24 -> Hauppauge WinTV 28xxx (Roslyn) models

cx88[0]:    card=25 -> Digital-Logic MICROSPACE Entertainment Center (MEC)

cx88[0]:    card=26 -> IODATA GV/BCTV7E

cx88[0]:    card=27 -> PixelView PlayTV Ultra Pro (Stereo)

cx88[0]:    card=28 -> DViCO FusionHDTV 3 Gold-T

cx88[0]:    card=29 -> ADS Tech Instant TV DVB-T PCI

cx88[0]:    card=30 -> TerraTec Cinergy 1400 DVB-T

cx88[0]:    card=31 -> DViCO FusionHDTV 5 Gold

cx88[0]:    card=32 -> AverMedia UltraTV Media Center PCI 550

cx88[0]:    card=33 -> Kworld V-Stream Xpert DVD

cx88[0]:    card=34 -> ATI HDTV Wonder

cx88[0]:    card=35 -> WinFast DTV1000-T

cx88[0]:    card=36 -> AVerTV 303 (M126)

cx88[0]:    card=37 -> Hauppauge Nova-S-Plus DVB-S

cx88[0]:    card=38 -> Hauppauge Nova-SE2 DVB-S

cx88[0]:    card=39 -> KWorld DVB-S 100

cx88[0]:    card=40 -> Hauppauge WinTV-HVR1100 DVB-T/Hybrid

cx88[0]:    card=41 -> Hauppauge WinTV-HVR1100 DVB-T/Hybrid (Low Profile)

cx88[0]:    card=42 -> digitalnow DNTV Live! DVB-T Pro

cx88[0]:    card=43 -> KWorld/VStream XPert DVB-T with cx22702

cx88[0]:    card=44 -> DViCO FusionHDTV DVB-T Dual Digital

cx88[0]:    card=45 -> KWorld HardwareMpegTV XPert

cx88[0]:    card=46 -> DViCO FusionHDTV DVB-T Hybrid

cx88[0]:    card=47 -> pcHDTV HD5500 HDTV

cx88[0]:    card=48 -> Kworld MCE 200 Deluxe

cx88[0]:    card=49 -> PixelView PlayTV P7000

cx88[0]:    card=50 -> NPG Tech Real TV FM Top 10

cx88[0]:    card=51 -> WinFast DTV2000 H

cx88[0]:    card=52 -> Geniatech DVB-S

cx88[0]:    card=53 -> Hauppauge WinTV-HVR3000 TriMode Analog/DVB-S/DVB-T

cx88[0]:    card=54 -> Norwood Micro TV Tuner

cx88[0]:    card=55 -> Shenzhen Tungsten Ages Tech TE-DTV-250 / Swann OEM

cx88[0]:    card=56 -> Hauppauge WinTV-HVR1300 DVB-T/Hybrid MPEG Encoder

cx88[0]:    card=57 -> ADS Tech Instant Video PCI

cx88[0]:    card=58 -> Pinnacle Hybrid PCTV

cx88[0]:    card=59 -> Winfast TV2000 XP Global

cx88[0]:    card=60 -> PowerColor Real Angel 330

cx88[0]:    card=61 -> Geniatech X8000-MT DVBT

cx88[0]:    card=62 -> Pixelview PlayTV MPEG

CORE cx88[0]: subsystem: d420:9022, board: UNKNOWN/GENERIC [card=0,autodetected]

TV tuner -1 at 0x1fe, Radio tuner -1 at 0x1fe

cx88[0]/0: found at 0000:02:08.0, rev: 5, irq: 22, latency: 32, mmio: 0xe0000000

tuner 2-0062: chip found @ 0xc4 (cx88[0])

BUG: unable to handle kernel paging request at virtual address fffefffe

printing eip: c01c1e2e *pde = 00396067 *pte = 00000000 

Oops: 0000 [#1] 

Modules linked in: tuner cx8800 cx8802 cx88xx compat_ioctl32 ir_common i2c_algo_bit tveeprom videodev v4l1_compat v4l2_common video_buf snd_emu10k1 nvidia(P) snd_rawmidi ehci_hcd snd_ac97_codec ac97_bus snd_pcm snd_seq_device snd_timer snd_page_alloc snd_util_mem snd_hwdep snd soundcore ohci_hcd 8139too btcx_risc evdev i2c_nforce2 forcedeth usbcore k8temp hwmon sr_mod cdrom

Pid: 1978, comm: modprobe Tainted: P        (2.6.24-gentoo-r4 #2)

EIP: 0060:[<c01c1e2e>] EFLAGS: 00010097 CPU: 0

EIP is at strnlen+0x6/0x18

EAX: fffefffe EBX: fffefffe ECX: fffefffe EDX: fffffffe

ESI: c03a2a21 EDI: dedd1de0 EBP: ffffffff ESP: dedd1ce0

 DS: 007b ES: 007b FS: 0000 GS: 0033 SS: 0068

Process modprobe (pid: 1978, ti=dedd0000 task=dfb5c000 task.ti=dedd0000)

Stack: c01c159e 00000001 00000000 0000000a ffffffff ffffffff 00000002 00000400 

       c03a2a00 00806000 0000000a c03a2e00 ffffffff 00000000 e0e04abe 00000400 

       dd108800 dd108800 c03a2a00 c01c1827 dedd1dd0 dd108800 c0118863 dedd1dd0 

Call Trace:

 [<c01c159e>] vsnprintf+0x2ad/0x49b

 [<c01c1827>] vscnprintf+0x14/0x21

 [<c0118863>] vprintk+0x94/0x256

 [<c0182fae>] sysfs_create_link+0xa3/0xe5

 [<c0182670>] sysfs_addrm_finish+0x13/0x163

 [<c012904a>] blocking_notifier_call_chain+0x17/0x1a

 [<c02abf96>] klist_node_init+0x26/0x36

 [<c02abfb5>] klist_add_tail+0xf/0x23

 [<c0223d08>] device_bind_driver+0x16/0x1b

 [<c0223d42>] device_attach+0x35/0x75

 [<c0118a40>] printk+0x1b/0x1f

 [<e0dfe603>] default_tuner_init+0x53/0x1bed [tuner]

 [<e0dfccca>] init_module+0x585cca/0x5875b0 [tuner]

 [<c025111f>] i2c_attach_client+0xf6/0x157

 [<e0dfd270>] init_module+0x586270/0x5875b0 [tuner]

 [<c0250dd0>] i2c_probe_address+0xe3/0x126

 [<c0251aee>] i2c_probe+0x14f/0x15b

 [<e0dfcfa6>] init_module+0x585fa6/0x5875b0 [tuner]

 [<c02235cd>] bus_add_driver+0x133/0x197

 [<e0dfcfa6>] init_module+0x585fa6/0x5875b0 [tuner]

 [<c025179b>] i2c_register_driver+0x9b/0xcb

 [<c0131c33>] sys_init_module+0x1319/0x1423

 [<c025056b>] i2c_master_send+0x0/0x41

 [<c0103b06>] sysenter_past_esp+0x5f/0x85

 =======================

Code: c9 74 0c f2 ae 74 05 bf 01 00 00 00 4f 89 fa 5f 89 d0 c3 85 c9 57 89 c7 89 d0 74 05 f2 ae 75 01 4f 89 f8 5f c3 89 c1 89 c8 eb 06 <80> 38 00 74 07 40 4a 83 fa ff 75 f4 29 c8 c3 90 90 90 57 83 c9 

EIP: [<c01c1e2e>] strnlen+0x6/0x18 SS:ESP 0068:dedd1ce0

---[ end trace b0980faf595c3552 ]---

cx88[0]/0: registered device video0 [v4l2]

cx88[0]/0: registered device vbi0

tuner 2-0062: tuner type not set 
```

----------

